# choppy .avi (divx /dvd rip) playback in media player 7



## ononweiler (Jul 13, 2001)

whenever I play high quality/ high resolution divx avi/mpeg files, the playback is choppy, skipping every 1/3 second, and the audio is choppy too, I ahve made many changes to my hardware set up, I am running windows 98 on an IBM AMD-k62 300Mhz procesoor, NvIDIA 16MB graphics card. 64MB RAM, they used to work, so I know my hardware can handle them, but now they Don't!


----------



## Hamill (Jul 9, 2001)

Have you upgraded windows media player lately? When I upgraded mine I noticed video getting choppy. Windows Media Player is a mega memory hog! 
Hamill


----------



## ononweiler (Jul 13, 2001)

hey, thanks for your response, I have not changed hardware, I changed my video card, and it worked fine with the new one, then it stopped working, now I'm using my old video card, but it still doesn't work, so I know it's not the video card.


----------

